# Has anyone tried the Dr. Scholls custom fit orthotics?



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I have flat feet and bunions and my feet hurt like the dickens. I thought I had broken a bone in my foot but the xrays were negative. The doctor looked in the sneakers I was wearing and about all the advice he gave me was to get some inserts for my shoes. (I rarely wear those, but point taken.) I went to Walmart and tried that Dr Scholls machine, not realizing how expensive those things were. But if it helps with the pain in my feet, fine. The problem was, I tried it twice to make sure it recommended the same thing and it gave me different results. I didn't want to take the time to try it again, so I thought I'd ask my friends here.  Has anyone tried those and did they help? I don't mind spending the 50 bucks, but when I got differing results, I was hesitant. Thanks!

Pat


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

My boyfriend tried them only because they had a money back guarantee, he did not like them at all. Said they hurt worse then not, so he filed for the money back, not expecting anything, but the company refunded his money within like 2 weeks. So I say if you can find the guarantee, try them because maybe they will work for your feet. Obviously a company that stands behind their promise.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

A friend who is on her feet a lot (nurse) uses them and really likes them. She says her feet hurt much less when she uses the inserts.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I work 12 hour shifts. I am on my feet a lot, I got into a fight with one of my horses a few years ago and he stomped my left foot and broke the bone that goes from my big toe to my ankle, I have 8 screws, a titanium bar and wire wrapped all around the bone.
I wear SAS shoes, they are comfortable but I bought the Dr Scholls inserts and put them in with the SAS insert. I also wear thick socks the kind that Wally world or Tractor Supply sells for steel toed work boots. I have tried to not wear this combination and I paid dearly with foot and back pain. I am 250 lbs and over 6 feet tall. My dear old POP always said "buy the best pair of shoes and the best mattress that you can afford, cause if you are not in one you will be in the other" I believe he is right. Good Luck


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback y'all. I guess I'll try some because I'm not going back to the doctor if I can help it. I've heard that your feet swell during the day, so try to get in there early in the morning one day and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I sometimes work 10 hour days at a order procurement facility. Long hours driving around picking orders and on my feet 9 of those hours. The Dr. Scholls are a god send.


----------



## keztrelle (Jul 20, 2013)

My feet starting hurting a lot last year. I was wearing a lot of sandals and shoes with no support & my arches started falling due to the lack of support. I bought the Dr Scholls inserts and my feet are thanking me! I looked on Dr. Scholl's website before I bought them and there was a $10 off coupon. I also kept the packaging in case I did not like them so I could return them. Luckily I did not have to...


----------



## EDinTN (Sep 8, 2014)

I used the machine at Walmart and bought the recommended inserts. The first couple of days they made my feet kinda sore, not used to them for sure. Now I don't walk anywhere without them, and my feet don't hurt at all now. Happy, happy happy.


----------

